# PowerPoint - Locking Objects?



## mtnoxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello,

I am attempting to figure out if there is a way to lock objects in Powerpoint v. 10.0.0
I am developing a presentation to be used by others, and it is quite irksome when key elements sail across the page due to an errant mouseclick.

Thank you,

Adam


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

Have you tried Tools > Options > Security?


----------

